# Good bee keeping book



## West5757 (Apr 10, 2014)

I recently acquired a 5 frame nuc of bees. I know very little about bees and I would like to get a book to do some learning. Does anyone have any recommendations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Beekeeping for Dummies...it was recommended to us and really is good. Also, I always say join a club. We are members of two and both just great.


----------



## West5757 (Apr 10, 2014)

That pretty much describes me. We have a fairly active beekeeping group in the county I live in and I have a few good resources where I work... Everybody is an expert though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

The Honey Bee: A Guide For Beekeepers 
by V.R. Vickery 

i found this at a local book store. only reference to beekeeping they had. i also watch a lot of youtube videos and read on the web. if i can't find the answer i am looking for, i turn to my friend that got me into it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bee keeping for dummies is a good start. For more advanced I recommend ABC XYZ of bee keeping. New copies are costly so shop book finders . com for used copies.

http://www.bookfinder.com/

 Al


----------



## mrnewberry (May 28, 2014)

Michael Bush has a good book. But, he has all of the same information on his website for free.

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------

